# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Vermes >  Eunice sp. - O Assassino verme Predador.

## Matias Gomes

As vezes não sabemos que temos um predador em nossos reefs, um simples snail que pegamos naquela praia pode significar o fim de uma Tridacna que levamos anos para conseguir ter, ou a devastação de sua equipe de limpeza, uma RV nova pode trazer um Mantis que pode devorar todos os seus paguros e atacar algum peixe pequeno, um simples caranguejo que veio numa rv pode se transformar em um tormento, sem contar as pragas que podemos importar junto com uma muda de coral ou outra coisa que colocamos no nosso Reef, hoje consegui fotografar o Verme Predador demos esse nome a ele pelo forma de sua boca lembrando o alienígena do filme, ele é muito voraz e nem quero imaginar um desses por engano em um reef, eu vi ele dando bote em cima de uns peixinhos e tb de camarões pequenos.
*Desculpem esqueci de escrever que essas fotos foram feitas na praia na maré baixa, no local da expedição noturna.*
Uma pergunta, vc já teve algum predador no seu Reef? 

Já tive caranguejos e tenho ainda rss, e consegui tirar um mantis do reef.

segue as fotos

as fotos estão nesse album da net

http://matiasilha.pho.to/albums/predador/

----------


## Duarte Araujo

espero nunca vir a ter uma coisa feia dessas dentro do meu aquario   :yb663:  

parece que saiu dum filme de ficção...

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Para mim só pode ser um ALIEN.......LOL

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> 


Quase que nem da para acreditar que ainda existe seres assim :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Matias Gomes

como um amigo meu disse, já pensou vc mudando uma rv de lugar e ele te gruda no dedo? rsssss

----------


## Ricardo Vintém

Assustador.

Depois de ver essas imagens, eu se fosse peixe ou caracol já nem dormia bem de noite...  :SbSourire2:  

Pensando bem, nunca mais tiro as é sandálias quando for à praia...  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Bom dia
Esse  :EEK!: "simpatic :EEK!: " "leviatã" é um verme anelídeo Eunice sp. (As meninas que se chamam Eunice não Têm nada a ver com este verme...ou então seriam alienigenas predadoras... :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: . Se seguirmos a explicação aqui dada : http://www.mulhervirtual.com.br/nomes/emulher.htm Eunice significará boa vitória ou a vitoriosa ao que eu acrescento de ser de origem do Grego Eunike (o K em Grego lê-se C...e de facto com umas mandíbulas daquelas :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: ). Também conhecido por "Bobbit worm" é um predador voraz que é descrito pelo Ronald L. Shimek no seu livro Marine Invertebrates ISBN1-890087-66-1, na página 226 e as "competências" carnívoras do bicho são lá descritas. Uma das boas potencialidades é o facto de ser um bom comedor de carne putrefacta como por exemplo algum peixe "a quem as pilhas acabaram".

aqui uma pesquisa no google com a designação Bobbit worm para explorarem mais: 

http://images.google.pt/images?q=bob...hl=pt-PT&gbv=2

e mais aqui:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bobbit_worm

De facto não é uma boa "companhia" para a "malta" dos nossos recifes, mas pode aparecer...e se isso acontecer...bem...uma vez localizado, bastará alimentá-lo com um mexilhão sem casca e...previamente injectado com um pouco de Kalk :yb665: ....mas assegurem-se que de facto o come e mais ninguém come...

Existe ainda um outro "má noticia" que se chama  _Hermodice carunculata_  ou verme de fogo comedor de corais, mesmo livro acima mencionado, página 225 e também aqui: 

http://www.horta.uac.pt/Projectos/MS.../Hermodice.htm
...e acho que já tive um...ou tenho :SbQuestion2: ...alguém acabará com a raça dele.... :yb665: , já agora, esse verme abunda no nosso litoral, por isso evitem de lhe dar uma "ajudinha" para o que basta não o trazer para casa.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Pedro, esses últimos são muito comuns por aqui. Em qualquer mergulho que se faça, vêem-se dezenas. Os que se vêem são sempre grandes com a grossura de um polegar e umas dezenas de centímetros e é comum estarem em grupos. São perigosos, mas são muito bonitos.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas
> 
> Pedro, esses últimos são muito comuns por aqui. Em qualquer mergulho que se faça, vêem-se dezenas. Os que se vêem são sempre grandes com a grossura de um polegar e umas dezenas de centímetros e é comum estarem em grupos. São perigosos, mas são muito bonitos.


 :Olá: Viva Carlos, tudo berm por aí nos Açores, esse lugar magico, vestigio da atlantida :SbQuestion2:  (que nunca visitei mas lá chegará o dia... :yb665: ) :Pracima: 

Efectivamente são muito bonitos e "grossos" como indicas e aqui há uns tempos atrás, não muito tempo de madrugada liguei a luz da sump para ver o Kalk e acho que vi (como diz o Tweety...I think I saw a pussy cat :EEK!: )um, gordinho...bem nem me preocupo com isso...e nem vale a pena, alguém acabará com ele, provavelment um crustâcio goloso... :Coradoeolhos: 

Já agora, tu mergulhas correcto :SbQuestion2:  Se sim tens imagens das tuas aventuras submarinas :SbQuestion2:  Se sim gostaria muito de as ver na rubrica mergulho que temos no fórum

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Matias Gomes

a Unica forma de chamar o Pedro é de Mestre rss Muito obrigado amigo pela ajuda, agora até sei o nome dela da proxima vez já vou chama-la pelo nome antes de dar comido rss
Um abraço

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas




> Viva Carlos, tudo berm por aí nos Açores, esse lugar magico, vestigio da atlantida (que nunca visitei mas lá chegará o dia...)


Está tudo bem, obrigado.
Não te vais arrepender. Vem com tempo, porque todas as ilhas são especiais com pontos de interesse muito diversos.
Para ficares a conhecer bem isto, eu aconselho-te a visitares:
São Miguel - A ilha que demora mais tempo a ser visitada, por ser a mais desenvolvida e maior.
Triângulo - Faial, Pico e São Jorge. São todas muito próximas. A distância deve ser próxima à largura do rio Tejo na zona da ponte Vasco da Gama. Não tem ponte, mas tem ligações regulares e baratas por barco.
Flores e Corvo - Nas Flores à empresas que fazem a ligação ao Corvo de semi-rígido ficando-se lá duas horas.
Terceira - Ver os impérios, a tourada à corda e Angra do Heroísmo, cidade património mundial. Última cidade portuguesa a render-se ao domínio filipino.
Que me desculpem os cagarros (naturais de Sta Maria) que têm a melhor praia dos Açores e os graciosenses com as suas saborosas queijadas, mas as minhas prioridades seriam estas e pela ordem indicada. 

Deixo algumas fotos:

Lagoa do Fogo

Lagoa das Furnas

Pico visto do Faial.

Faial-Vulcão dos Capelinhos
Estas fotos foram retiradas de:
www.fotofixe.eu
Desculpem lá amigos, mas não resisti em pôr esta foto. Eu, quase, no ponto mais alto de Portugal. 2351m







> Já agora, tu mergulhas correcto Se sim tens imagens das tuas aventuras submarinas Se sim gostaria muito de as ver na rubrica mergulho que temos no fórum


Sim, faço mergulho, de garrafa e caça, mas já fui muito mais viciado que actualmente. Infelizmente não tenho fotos porque não tenho máquina nem caixa estanque.

Entretanto desvirtuei por completo este tópico. As minhas desculpas para o Matias, mas eu não resisto a fazer publicidade dos Açores.

Abraços

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas
> 
> Está tudo bem, obrigado.
> Não te vais arrepender. Vem com tempo, porque todas as ilhas são especiais com pontos de interesse muito diversos.
> Para ficares a conhecer bem isto, eu aconselho-te a visitares:
> São Miguel - A ilha que demora mais tempo a ser visitada, por ser a mais desenvolvida e maior.
> Triângulo - Faial, Pico e São Jorge. São todas muito próximas. A distância deve ser próxima à largura do rio Tejo na zona da ponte Vasco da Gama. Não tem ponte, mas tem ligações regulares e baratas por barco.
> Flores e Corvo - Nas Flores à empresas que fazem a ligação ao Corvo de semi-rígido ficando-se lá duas horas.
> Terceira - Ver os impérios, a tourada à corda e Angra do Heroísmo, cidade património mundial. Última cidade portuguesa a render-se ao domínio filipino.
> Que me desculpem os cagarros (naturais de Sta Maria) que têm a melhor praia dos Açores e os graciosenses com as suas saborosas queijadas, mas as minhas prioridades seriam estas e pela ordem indicada.


Obrigado pelas valiosas informações :SbOk3: 




> Deixo algumas fotos:
> 
> Lagoa do Fogo


A sério...isto é a vista da janela do teu quarto ou estúdio não é? é que se não for eu quero uma casa neste lugar e com esta vista :SbOk2:  :SbRiche:  :SbSourire19: 




> Lagoa das Furnas


Certo...compro...mesmo à borda de água e até parece ter molhe e portão lateral da garagem...para o barco :SbSourire19:  e ainda por cima tem uma das cores que mais gosto para exteriores de casas :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 
Que casa é esta :SbQuestion2:  é lindíssima e o local :SbSourire19: ...não discuto mais...COMPRO!




> 


É mesmo desta vista que necessito para a casa dos aquários...também compro!




> Pico visto do Faial.
> 
> Faial-Vulcão dos Capelinhos
> Estas fotos foram retiradas de:
> www.fotofixe.eu


Perfeito para repousar e perscrutar o horizonte a saborear um bom...rum (quero dizer xarope de cana :yb665: )...tens a certeza de que por detrás daquele promontório não vai surgir o "Black Pearl" com os canhões carregadinhos e prontos a disparar :SbQuestion2: 

olha pr'a mim a contemplar estas paragens paradisíacas

 




> Desculpem lá amigos, mas não resisti em pôr esta foto. Eu, quase, no ponto mais alto de Portugal. 2351m


Com que então uma camisola de uma equipa da cidade aqui ao lado. Sabes que essa equipa treina aqui em Vila Nova de Gaia, mais concretamente no complexo desportivo do Olival? e ganha quase tudo :SbSourire2:  (não ligo muito a futebol, apenas calço as minhas chuteiras de pitons piso duro para jogar a bola com o meu filho que também calça as dele, numa espécie de ritual lúdico...)
Não tens mais imagens desse local :SbQuestion2: Deve ser fantástico




> Sim, faço mergulho, de garrafa e caça, mas já fui muito mais viciado que actualmente. Infelizmente não tenho fotos porque não tenho máquina nem caixa estanque.
> 
> Entretanto desvirtuei por completo este tópico. As minhas desculpas para o Matias, mas eu não resisto a fazer publicidade dos Açores.
> 
> Abraços


Que pena, mas pode ser que o retomes até porque o que tenho visto das maravilhas marinhas daí, vale mesmo a pena como aqui se vê http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=7442 e recentemente saiu um livro sobre o mergulho nos Açores.

Bem espero que o amigo Matias :yb677:  não se importe com este desvio ao tópico e até gostava que ele nos "levasse a viajar" lá pelas terras de Ilha bela e não só e colocasse essas imagens neste tópico aqui http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=7639 onde de resto tu Carlos, já nos "levaste a viajar". Obrigado :SbOk3:  

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------

